# Chieftain rear bed question



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone have a late model, 2010,2011 Chieftain? If so, please could you look at your rear bed and tell me if the mattress touches the walls of the motorhome or is there are wooden board keeping the mattress edges from touching the (potentially) cold outer walls of the 'van? If there is a board, does it have a small gap between itself (the board) and the van walls? 

Thanks in advance

Russell


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Russell,

I've got a 2009 Cheyenne 696G, my second, which has the same bed arrangement.
Mine has a high level bed, but I believe the lower level ones are the same.
There are no anti-condensation boards there, but we use our 'vans all year and have never experienced condensation in that area, or anywhere else for that matter.
Oddly enough, AT do fit boards behind the settees in the lounge!

Roger


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a December 2010 Cherokee. No condensation boards and absolutely no problem. 

Returned today from a short trip.

Regards,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Many thanks for the replies.

My Kontiki has a board against the long edge and headboard end of the mattress, but not the foot area. The foot area does tend to feel colder in winter, and so I am as concerned at that as the condensation aspect.

Russell


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

now I know i`ll be in trouble but our German van has a ventilation cavity all around the bed area and its heated too :lol: :lol: , so nice warm feet in winter.

it shouldnt be hard to get some matching wood and make a condensation barrier.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bed*

Hi

I had thought about making a DIY barrier but if the Autotrail mattress fits as snug as my Swift one does, there aint a spare inch!

I will have a thorough look and inspection of the Chieftain - again!

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

As the earlier poster, we've got a 696G and the mattress fits tight. However, I'm a good 6ft and there's at least a foot clearance between my feet and the wall. Never noticed any condensation or suffered from cold feet. Suspect your issue must be specific to your Kontiki Russell.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Russ,

As you know I have a 2010 Autotrail Chieftain G. It's the same as the other posters have said, there are no ventilation boards around the mattress. But no signs of condensation. Even when external temp was down at -14Degrees.

It is also a very snug fit. So much so that you have a bit of a fight pulling it up to get the sheet under when making the bed! So no chance of retro fitting boards

As for the headboard, it's just a piece of hardboard covered, in my case leather and screwed to the wall.

One other thing you will find different from your Kontiki will be the mattress size. When I had my Kontiki I was able to fit standard king size fitted sheet. The Cheiftain mattress is too long to fit a fitted sheet. You need to buy king size flat sheets and fold them under.
Not ideal as I toss and turn a lot and have woken a few times rapped in the sheet. :lol: 

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sheets*

Hi

My bed is something like 6'9" long in the Swift, so I use Jonic bedding - tight fit but they do stay in place!

Russell


----------

